# Has Anyone Sold Their House On The Net ???



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there, 
Just wondering how easy this might be to do! 
If this latest tx doesnt work then we're going to need to free up some money for any more goes!!!!   (need a plan B!)
Any tips gratefully received
Cheers
Yonny xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We tried selling out flat ourselves - internet, signs etc. Nadda Nothing Nowt. 
Put it on with an estate agent and it sold. (this was 5 years ago mind!)

Shame about the huge fee  but at least we got to move


----------

